# Der Hobbit: Die Einöde von Smaug - Neue Fotos aus dem zweiten Hobbit-Film



## FlorianStangl (12. Juni 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Der Hobbit: Die Einöde von Smaug - Neue Fotos aus dem zweiten Hobbit-Film* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Der Hobbit: Die Einöde von Smaug - Neue Fotos aus dem zweiten Hobbit-Film


----------



## PsyMagician (12. Juni 2013)

Also der Ork sieht aus wie aus nem PC Game ... und selbst da hab ich schon überzeugenderes gesehen... schlechte Entscheidung die Orks komplett mittels CGI zu generieren.

Die sahen in Herr der Ringe wesentlich echter aus.


----------



## OldShatterhand (12. Juni 2013)

Hier ist der Trailer. 
Der Hobbit: Smaugs Einöde Trailer DF - FILMSTARTS.de


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Juni 2013)

Heißt der Film wirklich "die Einöde von Smaug"? Das wäre falsch. Es muss "Die Einöde des Smaug" heißen, weil Smaug ja eine Person bzw. ein Wesen ist. "Von" nimmt man nur, wenn es sich um etwas Räumliches handelt, um einen Ort.

Edit: Ah, nach LLs Link scheinen sie es Smaugs Einöde genannt zu haben. Das ist auch richtig


----------



## xNomAnorx (13. Juni 2013)

PsyMagician schrieb:


> Also der Ork sieht aus wie aus nem PC Game ... und selbst da hab ich schon überzeugenderes gesehen... schlechte Entscheidung die Orks komplett mittels CGI zu generieren.
> 
> Die sahen in Herr der Ringe wesentlich echter aus.


 
DIe CGI-Effekte waren meiner Meinung nach auch schon das größte Manko in dem ersten Teil von Der Hobbit. Ich hoffe das wird sich im nächsten Film auch wieder nur auf einige wenige Momente beschränken, im Trailer sind leider schon 2-3 dabei 
Aber vllt wird da ja auch nochmal was nachgearbeitet.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juni 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> ... weil Smaug ja eine Person bzw. ein Wesen ist. "Von" nimmt man nur, wenn es sich um etwas Räumliches handelt, um einen Ort.


 hmm, wieso das? ^^ das Auto von Shadow_Man, der PC von Herbboy, die Kneipe von Jupp, der aal Hur...  

Ein "des" kenn ich eher dann, wenn es "historisch" klingen soll  


Mag aber sein, dass es in der originalen Übersetzung trotzdem "des" heißt  aber falsch ist das "von" auch bei Personen IMHO nicht, höchstens wenn man ein möglichst astrein umgangssprachenfreies Deutsch reden will. Aber selbst in der Presse liest man doch seit zig Jahren eher oder zumindest gleichhäufig "der Film von Starregisseur Peter Jackson" und nicht "... des Starregisseurs..."

Oder gibt es einen eindeutigen Sonderfall, wenn es um Landschaftsausdrücke (Einöde, Senke, Meer, Berg...) in Verbindung mit Personennamen geht, dass da NUR ein "des" richtig ist? ^^  


ich dachte btw. zuerst, dass der Satz eine Kritik sein sollte: "die Einöde von Smaug" = "ein langweiliger Film"


----------



## Enisra (13. Juni 2013)

ich wäre ja für Saarlännerisch
Es Einöd vom Smaug

aber hoffentlich kommen diesesmal keine Nasen kommen denen auffällt das der Film auf einem Kinderbuch basiert


----------



## Peter23 (13. Juni 2013)

PsyMagician schrieb:


> Also der Ork sieht aus wie aus nem PC Game ... und selbst da hab ich schon überzeugenderes gesehen... schlechte Entscheidung die Orks komplett mittels CGI zu generieren.
> 
> Die sahen in Herr der Ringe wesentlich echter aus.


 

Empfinde ich genauso, die Orks/Uruks im den ersten Teilen sahen fantastisch aus, wesentlich besser als der CGI Kram *10! *Jahre später.


----------



## Lukecheater (13. Juni 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich wäre ja für Saarlännerisch
> Es Einöd vom Smaug


 
Autsch


----------

